# smoking & egg share



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

Can anyone tell me if I will be turned down for egg share due to the fact that i have only recently given up smoking (4 wks).  

Kelly x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Teebe,

    They may ask you to prove you have given up smoking in some way. I know some like you to perform that blow test to see if you actually have given up... I guess it would depend how long you've been smoking etc which will be the deciding factor in when they would want you to perform this test.... Is a non-smoker part of the guildlines then? I don't know as i have never smoked so not something i needed to consider.. Might be a good idea to give your clinic a call.. Or if you haven't chosen one yet just give a few a call and see what they say.

Good Luck.x


----------



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you for the reply.

Iv not seen anything in the guidelines about being a smoker or not, i will look into it, i have given up smoking cuz i am now ready (mentally)  i think, to go ahead with IVF and i will do everything i can to help prepare my body for what lies ahead.

I am hoping to be able to egg share and hoping being an ex-smoker wont be an issue.

kelly x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kelly,
  I have just looked in the booklet i have for my egg share & it does state Non-Smoker... You are technically a non-smokers but i don't know if they will dive into how long since etc.

Well done on giving up! My DP is giving up too next week when the new car comes.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

kelly hiya,
i was a smoker for 16 yrs then i gave up 6 months b4 my actual eggcollection i think it states non smoker for 3 months b4 tx 
hope that was some help hun an good luck with it all xxx
vikxx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

My clinic says that you need to have been smoke free for 3 ths. Dont know if they check you though. Have you had any responses as to whether clinics give you a blow test?


----------

